# The Autonomic Nervous System



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/Newsletters/Summer02ANS.htm "To summarize:Thoughts and even subtle emotions influence the activity and balance of the autonomic nervous system ANS.The ANS interacts with our digestive, cardiovascular,immune and hormonal systems and is therefore ideally suited to translate mind states into organ functions/dysfunctions Negative reactions create disorder and imbalance in the ANS. Positive feelings such as appreciation and a state of relaxation create increased order and balance in the ANS, resulting in increased hormonal and immune system balance and more efficient brain function. "


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks-this is interesting.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Eric & everyone else!! I haven't been around in months, but thought I'd stop in. Who knows, maybe there's been an IBS breakthrough that I haven't heard about. (Looks like there hasn't).Anyway,


> quote: Thoughts and even subtle emotions influence the activity and balance of the autonomic nervous system ANS.


IME, ANS 'triggers' can be even more subtle than this suggests. Even the seed of a thought - something that I would not have previously recognized as a thought - can can trigger a response in my ANS.I've found that my hands can get cold (given a normal environment, e.g., not holding a snowball, this is a sign of stress) even when I am not consciously thinking of anything stressful. If I investigate what's going on around and inside of me I can usually figure out what causes the cold hands. (I've been playing with monitoring/controlling hand temperature as a way to get a handle on controlling the ANS - and thus IBS).Anyway, just saying 'hi'.Later,LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LTL, glad your doing well and working on this and regonizing it and taking measures on it and how the system can and does effect a person with IBS and what it truly means because it is very important really in the majority of moderate and severe IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh yeah... this is a real plus to post here, Eric ........ I've lived it so I can definitely identify.Appreciate your taking time to provide us with this link.The more we know.... the more we are empowered.Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This is good to have this info.Sometimes I find myself just a watered down version of myself. Ya know what I mean? Perhaps it is just the (heaven forbid) aging process, or perhaps it is learned behavior. Probably some of both. The learned behavior is to avoid real "highs" and "lows", and try to run a smoothe, even, inner idle so as to avoid possible physical flares. And sometimes I don't like that version of me. It makes being passionate about things a bit hard.







I have had to learn to 'dignify' (LOL) my passion. Make it less Pat Benatar-ish and more Joni-ish. I guess I could claim it is the _new and improved_ me. But I am aware of spending my emotional energy. Aware of it..... actually. And yes, I do connect it to IBS. It feels sometimes like I am not being the genuine article, but it is the best genuine article I _can_ be right now.I'm not sure this made any sense.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------

